# perles



## fatafiore

Buongiorno a tutti,

*D*evo comporre una poesia in francese. Ho parecchi dubbi sulla divisione in sillabe delle parole. Per esempio, la parola "perles", quindi al plurale, conta una o due sillabe? e al singolare è solo una?
*Q*ualcuno potrebbe spiegarmi quando si conta la "e" in generale? *G*razie mille


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao fatafiore 

Penso che riceveresti migliori risposte nel forum Français Seulement ma possiamo provare di aiutarti 

1) "perles" si pronuncia come "perle", non cambia niente
2) il modo di contare sillabe non è lo stesso nel linguaggio "normale" e la poesia.
Puoì dare un'occhiata a questa pagina:
http://www.ralentirtravaux.com/lettres/sequences/sixieme/sequence_2/versification.php

Penso che dipenda della tua frase.
Prima una consonante:
*"per/les" *(2 sillabe)
Prima una vocale o al fine di una frase:
*"perles"* (1 sillaba)

Ma è possibile che mi sbaglio 

Aspettiamo gli esperti


----------



## fatafiore

se può aiutare, il verso completo è questo
"Où le navire joyeux de perles l’enrichit"


----------



## DearPrudence

Sì, aiuta! 
Penso che in questo caso, siano 2 sillabe.
Ma aspettiamo


----------



## fatafiore

ho guardato il sito web...mi ha confuso molto la prima parte...non capisco perchè "une" diventa "u-ne" in poesia?


----------



## matoupaschat

Mah, direi semplicemente perché la sillabazione si basa in poesia sullo scritto (u-ne: due sillabe), mentre in prosa, a contare è la pronuncia, dunque si prende in considerazione la e muta e  il suono diviene (un': una sillaba).
Grazie di avermi ricordato queste regole, *DP*: le avevo dimenticate completamente 

Buona settimana a voi due


----------



## fatafiore

scusate il disturbo ma quindi il verso che ho scritto sopra di quante sillabe è composto in totale? grazie


----------



## signorinatumistufi

E' un dodecasillabo!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Come lo dice STMS, è un dodecasillabo, alias alessandrino, il verso classico più frequente, quello usato da Racine, Corneille e tanti altri. 
Ecco la definizione dello Zingareli 2013:
*alessandrìno (2) /♫ alessanˈdrino/*
[dal poema mediev. fr. Roman d'Aléxandre in cui tale verso compare per la prima volta ☼ 1703]
A s. m.
● nella poesia classica francese, verso doppio che ripete due successioni di sei o sette sillabe, accentate entrambe sulla sesta, imitato in Italia col doppio settenario o verso martelliano​
Vedi anche la definizione del TLFi, di cui riproduco la parte interessante:
*Alexandrin²,ine,* adj. et subst. masc.
A.− Emploi adj. Qualifie le vers de douze syllabes (quand la rime est masculine) ou de treize syllabes (si l'on compte l'e de la rime féminine), appelé aussi vers héroïque ou grand vers :​1. N'en doutez pas, si un écrivain aussi parfait eût été forcé de mettre sur la scène tragique un sujet tout moderne, il eût employé le mot simple et eût rompu le balancement régulier et monotone du vers alexandrin, par l'enjambement d'un vers sur l'autre; il eût dédaigné l'hémistiche. Et peut-être même (ce que nous n'osons pas) réintégré l'hiatus, ... A. de Vigny, Lettre à Lord*** sur la soirée du 24 octobre 1829, 1829, p. 274.​2. Il y a (...) dans le vers [alexandrin] classique certains éléments fixes et immuables, certains éléments susceptibles de variété. La coupe qui sépare les deux hémistiches ne peut pas être déplacée : elle tombe obligatoirement après les six premières syllabes et coupe le vers en deux parties égales comme nombre de syllabes (...). Chaque demi-vers est aussi divisé en deux parties ou mesures, se terminant chacune sous un temps marqué ou accent rythmique. (...) mais le nombre des syllabes de chaque mesure peut varier de 1 à 5. M. Grammont, Petit traité de versification française,1908, pp. 88-89.​
Per una risposta più dettagliata, temo che bisogni porre la domanda in "Français Seulement".

Ciao!


----------

